
Does Lyft Alleviate City Traffic? Looking at the VMT Efficiency Metric - Osiris30
https://www.rmi.org/news/lyft-alleviate-city-traffic/
======
MilnerRoute
New York City did a large-scale study of traffic patterns, and concluded
ridesharing services brought more people onto the road who otherwise might've
stayed home (or taken mass transit).

[http://www.schallerconsult.com/rideservices/unsustainable.pd...](http://www.schallerconsult.com/rideservices/unsustainable.pdf)

~~~
kosmet
Is it possible that the self-driving cars will have the same effect? The rides
will be cheaper and more people might want to be on the go.

------
nayuki
It would be nice to see Uber/Lyft lead to long-term reductions in the urban
land usage of parking lots.

~~~
ecshafer
Building more transit, and reducing or removing parking minimums is the way to
do this. Unless we do this more people must drive, making more traffic.

